# Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??



## MadDog (3. März 2011)

Hallo Teichler,

ich habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage an Euch alle.

Wie habt ihr es bei Euch geregelt. In Dortmund sieht es so aus. Die Grundlage für die Abwasserberechnung ist der Verbrauch von Frischwasser lt. Wasseruhr.

Da ein Teich nachbefüllt werden muß (sofern keine externe Wasserquelle vorhanden ist) wäre es dann nicht sinnvoll eine zweite Wasseruhr anzuschließen, worüber der Teich befüllt wird.

Die Frage ist: was mag dieses wohl kosten und lohnt sich das ganze überhaupt.

Was sind Eure Erfahrungswerte, bzw. wie habt Ihr es bei Euch geregelt.

Gruß an Alle

Frank


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2011)

*AW: TEICH BEFÜLLEN - 2 WASSERUHR ??*

Hallo Frank,
bei mir hab ich einen Gießwasserzähler eingebaut.
Nun zahle ich für das Wasser daraus nur noch 25% der üblichen Kosten, da dort die Abwassergebühr nicht anfällt 

Die Installation hat mein Nachbar gemacht und die Anmeldung und Abnahme war kostenlos.
Nachdem der Ableser einen Schock wegen der Menge am Gießwasserzähler bekommen hat, scheint sich diese Arbeit wohl voll gerechnet zu haben.

Einfach mal beim Anbieter fragen.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Christine (3. März 2011)

*AW: TEICH BEFÜLLEN - 2 WASSERUHR ??*

Hallo,.

das ist von Versorger zu Versorger unterschiedlich. Hier bei uns kannst Du die Wasseruhr selbst einbauen - ein geeichtes Modell aus dem Baumarkt reicht. Die Zahlen meldet man einmal im Jahr an die Stadtentwässerung - für die Menge wird die Abwassergebühr erstattet. Wenn man einen Garten hat, lohnt sich das auf jeden Fall, mit Teich sowieso.

PS: Ich hab Deine Überschrift mal in normale Buchstaben geändert - Grossbuchstaben bedeuten Schreien und gelten als unhöflich.


----------



## jochen (4. März 2011)

*AW: TEICH BEFÜLLEN - 2 WASSERUHR ??*

Hallo Frank,

das ist von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde,
von Zweckverband zu Zweckverband verschieden...

Auskunft wie es bei euch geregelt ist, wirst du nur von deren zuständigen Amt bekommen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. März 2011)

*AW: TEICH BEFÜLLEN - 2 WASSERUHR ??*



Joerg schrieb:


> bei mir hab ich einen Gießwasserzähler eingebaut.
> ...Die Installation hat mein Nachbar gemacht und die Anmeldung und Abnahme war kostenlos.


Hallo Jörg,
dann vergiss aber auch nicht, dass es sich um ein geeichtes Modell handeln muss...
und das Du dann irgendwann eine neue Eichung oder halt einen neuen geeichten Zähler brauchst.

Klar, das ist nicht die Welt an kosten, aber man vergisst sie sehr gerne, weil sie halt nur alle Jahre mal anfallen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Ich hab ebenfalls einen seperaten Zähler im Keller eingbaut, hinter diesem darf nur der Abgang für die Gartenbewässerung liegen is ja klar. Diese Zähler kann man sehr einfach selber einbauen, kosten ca 11 € bei Hornbach (als Kaltwasserzähler) und sind meist 4-5 Jahre geeicht - also sich Dir möglichst einen mit noch lang gültiger Eichung aus dem Regal aus. 

Bei uns muss man das bei der Stadt anmelden, die kommen ggf. irgendwann mal kontrollieren. Erstattet werden erst die Verbäuche ab 20m³ p.a. - warum die nicht ab 0m³ erstatten obwohl ist mir schleierhaft - geht ja sibeso alles in den Garten.

Für mich lohnt es sich, da ich immer so bei ca 40-50 m³ p.a. liege.


----------



## Stoer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hallo,
 die zweite Wasseruhr für mein Gartenwasser hat sich total gerechnet.
Du mußt sie aber vom AZV verplomben lassen und wie hier schon im Forum erwähnt den Stichtag für den Wechsel der Wasseruhr darfst Du nicht verpassen. Ist mir leider schon einmal passiert.
Ich zahle momentan für mein Gartenwasser 1,44 € / m3, dafür rechnet sich keine Zisterne.


----------



## jochen (4. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hi,

wie zu lesen,
 jeder hat es anders, daher mein Rat gehe zu deinen zuständigen Amt,
*nur die* können dir sagen wie es genau *bei euch* abläuft.

Erfahrungen wie es bei anderen geregelt wird, ist natürlich auch interessant.

Wasserzähler die als solche von den Eichämtern angesehen werden, müssen alle 6 Jahre geeicht, bzw. ausgetauscht werden.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

..unsere Gemeinde kassiert für die 2. Wasseruhr 15€ pro Jahr, rechnet sich aber trotzdem.


----------



## VolkerN (4. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Danke !
Danke !
Danke !
Danke ! 

Durch die Diskussion um die 2. Wasseruhr fuers Teich-/Gartenwasser hab ich erst erfahren das es so eine Moeglichkeit ueberhaupt gibt. Unsere Stadt wirbt mit dieser Einsparmoeglichkeit offen gesagt nicht gerade 

...hab gleich den Antrag angefordert. Unser Verbrauch fuer Garten-/Teich ist uebers Jahr erheblich hoeher als der fuer den Haushalt. Wir werden kuenftig den groessten Teil der Abwassergebuehren einsparen ! 

:freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu :freu


----------



## Teicher (5. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hallo Frank,
Ich bin wahrscheinlich a bisserl spät dran, vielleicht hilf's trotzdem.  In unsere Gemeinde, macht man es so:  (die sehen es zwar nicht so gerne, aaaber was sollt's)  Man geht zum Baumarkt, kauft 'ne Wasseruhr und solche anschluss dinger aus Plastik fur'n Wasserhahn,die gibts in 1/2 und 3/4 Zoll, damit die Uhr leicht auf und ab montiert wird.  Mitten Uhr zum Gemeindefritz, der fotografiertes dann fur die Unterlagen. (wege Zählerstand nachweis)  Danach läuft's wie geschmiert.  Für jeden tropfen aus den "aussen" Hahn zahlst du nur Wasser und kein Abwasser.  Ich mache es so jetzt den dritten Jahr.
Machts gut,
Jimmy


----------



## Tümpler (5. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hi,

Wenn du du es fürs ganze Haus verwendest musst du aufpassen, ist illegal.

lg Daniel


----------



## Stoer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*



VolkerN schrieb:


> Danke !
> Danke !
> Danke !
> Danke !
> ...



´Warum sollte die Stadt damit werben, ihr entgehen damit ja erhebliche Gebühren.


----------



## VolkerN (7. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hallo Peter,

weil ich so naiv bin und glaube: Wenn ich fair meine Steuern bezahle ist auch der Staat (in dem Fall die Stadt) fair zu mir 

Okay Okay ...ich weiss natuerlich dass das sehr "blauaeugig" ist und mein Kommentar war selbstverstaendlich ein bissl sarkastisch gemeint. Ich finds nicht okay wenn darueber nicht informiert wird.  

...aber drum freu ich mich umso mehr ueber den Tipp hier im Forum


----------



## koifischfan (7. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*



> ..., ihr entgehen damit ja erhebliche Gebühren.


Ich nenne das ........ Bereicherung. Sie bekommen ja Geld für Leistungen, die sie nie erbracht haben.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt auch mal bei unserer Gemeinde nachgeschaut und folgende Passage in der Satzung gefunden:

"Bei der Ermittlung der Schmutzwassermenge werden die auf dem Grundstück nachweisbar
verbrauchten oder zurückgehaltenen Wassermengen abgezogen. Von dem Abzug sind
Wassermengen bis zu 15 m³ jährlich ausgeschlossen. Der Nachweis der verbrauchten und
zurückgehaltenen Wassermengen obliegt den Gebührenpflichtigen."

Heißt im Klartext, dass ich erstmal 15 cbm verbrauchen muss bevor die Abwassergebühr abgezogen wird. Oder irre ich mich da jetzt. Hatte auch schon bei der Gemeinde angerufen, aber die haben mir das genau andersrum erzählt. Also das ich nur max. 15cbm im Jahr über den Zähler abrechnen darf.


----------



## rut49 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hallo Stephan,
es heißt dass alles was über 15.000l über den 2.Zähler läüft, von der Abwassergbühr befreit wird.
Bei uns sind es sogar 20.000l, und die müssen ja erst mal verbraucht werden!!!! In BWB hat mal einer geklagt, und Recht bekommen. Von unserm Bürgermeister kam nur die Antwort: BWB ist nicht NRW.
Wir haben einen Brunnen bohren lassen, und bezahlen weder Wasser noch Abwasser dafür.
Natürlich rechnet es sich erst nach einiger Zeit, aber dafür gibt`s keinen Ärger mehr.
freundl.Grüße aus dem Lipperland   Regina


----------



## Wackenmaniac (31. März 2011)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Na dann werd ich wohl mal rechnen müssen 

Über einen Brunnen haben wir auch schon nachgedacht, nur ist das Problem, dass bei uns das Grundwasser ziemlich tief liegt. Kenne zwei Haushalte bei uns an der Straße die sich einen Brunnen haben bohren lassen. Beide Brunnen liegen bei 70m Tiefe. Und da schrecken mich einfach die Kosten ab. Vielleicht probier ich das dieses Jahr mit der zweiten Wasseruhr einfach mal aus und schau Ende des Jahres was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## karlethecat (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Ich hole mal den alten Schinken hier wieder raus: Weiß jemand wie momentan die aktuelle Rechtsprechung ist? Es kann doch nicht jede Gemeinde bzw. jeder Versorger einfach machen sie/er will ... ich habe gehört da gab es mal einen Präzedenzfall vor Gericht.


----------



## Joerg (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hi Marc,
was bietet dir dein Versorger denn an?
Ich habe vor 2 Jahren den ausgebauten Zähler als Gießwasserzähler verwendet. Damals gab es schon Telefonate, was nach Ablauf der Eichung passieren soll.
Heute Morgen waren sie da und haben ihn kostenlos ausgetauscht.


----------



## karlethecat (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hallo Jörg, 
für 1,39 EUR pro Monat kann ich einen zweiten Zähler betreiben. Kein "Mindestumsatz". Einfach formlos beantragen ...


----------



## rut49 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

,
 es gibt Neuigkeiten für alle "Teichverrückten" in NRW:
Das OVG Münster (Az 9A2646/11) hat entschieden, daß das Abwasser zur Gartenbewässerung usw. (Außenzähler) immer kostenfrei sein müsse.
Macht euch bitte vorher schlau, bei uns ist es so, daß erst die Satzungen geändert werden müssen.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte einigen mit der Info weiterhelfen.
:cuRegina


----------



## lollo (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hallo,

danke, hatte ich auch schon von gehört, nachdem vor kurzem hier in der Zeitung stand, dass die Stadt die Mindestverbrauchsgrenze von 15 m³ abgeschafft hat.

Aber wie nun der Beitrag wieder aufgefangen wird, haben wir ja weiter oben schon gelesen, die lassen sich da schon was einfallen.

Hier kann man es lesen


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Teich befüllen - 2. Wasseruhr ??*

Hi Marc,
ich würde einen 2. Zähler selber einbauen und den Versorger beauftragen diesen abzunehmen. (Verplomben)
Nach aktueller Rechtsprechung müssten die den dann kostenlos akzeptieren.
Bei mir sind dann 2 Mitarbeiter des Versorgers aufgetaucht und haben das auch kostenfrei erledigt. 

Die Diskussion wegen der möglicherweise ablaufenden Eichung an diesem Zähler war köstlich. 
Ob ein nun ein Fachmann den dann tauscht und sie müssen rauskommen und erneut verplomben oder das auch von mir erledigt werden kann und sie müssen dennoch kostenlos rauskommen. 

Wegen meinem Verbrauch (166m³ Gießwasser vorletztes Jahr) hat man sich wohl dazu entschieden das kulant zu handhaben. Extra Wasseruhr kostenlos getauscht.

Schaffe Fakten und erinnere an die kostenlose Lieferung. 
Das sind Behörden und man kann sie mit ihren eigenen Vorschriften gut überlisten.


----------

